# Lord Howe Island Stick Insect, New pics



## hornet (Jan 8, 2011)

My male recently matured so thought i'd chuck up some new pics. Check out those spines on his hind legs.


----------



## James..94 (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice Hornet


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome!

Does he use the femoral spine like calcarata?


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool hornet


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2011)

gecko-mad said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Does he use the femoral spine like calcarata?


 
nope not at all, their behavior is totally different to Eurycantha, no aggression what so ever, if you disturb him he runs off madly. Also the femoral spines are not really femoral spines like a Eurycantha, they are more like the femoral serrations on goliaths


----------



## Sarah (Jan 8, 2011)

very cool looking they are quite endangered is that correct.


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2011)

they are alot better off now from the melbourne zoos captive breeding program but yes in the wild they are still endangered


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 8, 2011)

hornet said:


> nope not at all, their behavior is totally different to Eurycantha, no aggression what so ever, if you disturb him he runs off madly. Also the femoral spines are not really femoral spines like a Eurycantha, they are more like the femoral serrations on goliaths


 
Interesting, so they're all show aye?


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2011)

yup i havent seen this guy even look like he wants to use them


----------



## Tornacade (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn nature, you scary


----------



## Sarah (Jan 9, 2011)

thats good the zoo has that program as they are fascinating and it would be a shame to loose them.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks amazing, almost looks like they are crossed between a lobster and stick insect.


----------



## hornet (Jan 9, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Looks amazing, almost looks like they are crossed between a lobster and stick insect.


 
one of their common names is the land lobster


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 9, 2011)

man i would scream like a little girl if one of those was on me lol thats giving me fricken shivers just looking at the photos


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Jan 9, 2011)

How did you get something so endangered?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 9, 2011)

great work Hornet ,how did you go with breeding or is that alittle more in the future.


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

still waiting for the female to mature so month or 2 off yet


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow he is AMAZING!!! I would love to know how to track down one of them!! I used to own some stick insects and thorny leaf insects, but he is really something else!!! :]


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 10, 2011)

He's impressive!


----------



## thals (Jan 10, 2011)

lolzach said:


> Damn nature, you scary


 Go Family Guy you good thing!

Amazing critter you have there Hornet, very impressive!


----------

